# Schnur für Ostsee



## Hechtjäger 08 (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung eine gute Angelschnur für das Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee auf Dorsch empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## Algon (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

0,30/0,33mm Gamakatsu Super G-Line Flex.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist nicht Dein Ernst - oder|kopfkrat Du empfiehlst eine 0,30er MONO zum Pilken vom Kutter#d#d


 

also mir reichen 10kg.

Mfg Algon


----------



## macmarco (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Japp, wobei man sagen muss, wenns seeehr kalt ist, sollte man schon eine Mono nehmen, wenns friert 
Aber ansonsten fische ich an der Küste auch nur geflochtene ausser jetze im Winter


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Moin Moin ,
ich gehe mal davon aus , das der TE unsere Ostsee meint und dann reicht ne 30er Mono locker es sei denn als Angelrute nimmt er einen "Besenstiel" .Als ich vor 30 Jahren mit dem Angel angefangen hab auf dem Kutter , hatten wir solche "Besenstiele" , 2,40 lang , Vollfieberglasrute und sehr schwer. Heute haste ne 3m Angelrute , Wurfgewicht bis 150 g , leicht und mit fexibler Spitze da reicht max 30er Mono immer


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## opi2001 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Monoschnur ist preiswerter und vollkommen ausreichend,willst ja keine Waale fangen!!


----------



## spin89 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



opi2001 schrieb:


> Monoschnur ist preiswerter und vollkommen ausreichend,willst ja keine Waale fangen!!


 

Irgendwie begreift es im diesem Thread keiner das es nich um die Tragkraft der Mono sondern um die Dehnung geht. 
Viele bisse bekommste durch die Dehnung der Mono bei größeren Tieferen ich sag ma 10m + kaum mit oder verhaust sie in Reihe.
Daher würde auch ich zum Geflecht grefen. ne 13er finde ich vollkommen ausreichend,ich würde jedoch ein kleines Stück mono als Puffer nocjh vorschalten.Gruss spin89


----------



## Algon (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> über 90% werden mit Geflecht fischen und die liegen sicherlich nicht alle falsch


 
ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, ich renne aber auch nicht über den ganzen Kutter und schau mir die Schnur von den Anderen an.

Mfg Algon


----------



## aloa (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Hallo
Ich würd ne 20 Berkley Fireline (Geflochtene) nehmen.
Und zwar deswegen um auch die Bisse in sehr Tiefen stellen sehr gut zu erkennen,denn Monofile finde ich hat einfach zuviel dehnung bei den Tiefen in der du auf Dorsch vom Kutter angelst.Geflochtene ist einfach fein fühliger aber das muß jeder selbst entscheiden das ist nur meine Meinung.
Gruß
aloa


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei soviel geballter Kompetenz bin ich hier raus - das ist ja unglaublich .....


 
Dann werd ich dich mal unterstützen: Also ich würde auf jeden Fall Geflecht nehmen. Du spürst einfach jeden Zupfer und kannst, durch das Gefühl der multifilen, besser Grundkontakt halten. Wenn es aber richtig friert würde ich aber auch Mono nehmen, auch wenn ich beim Angeln aufm Kutter von Mono dringenst abrate.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Norbi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Ne 20iger geflochtene nimm ich nur mit wenn ich einen anderen
Kutter abschleppen will|kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei soviel geballter Kompetenz bin ich hier raus - das ist ja unglaublich .....


|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:Armer Jung 

Nein, im Ernst... Waren letzens auch raus gewesen und ich habe an Bord die meisten Fische gefangen, deutlich mehr als die anderen mit mono und es waren auch mehr als 20 m. Es geht. rüher hat man nichts anderes benutzt. 

Nur es gibt mittlerweile geflochtene, wobei man diese dann auch nehmen solle. Also es ist eigtl. nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Geflecht! Was für eine Frage beim Kutterangeln...

Markenempfehlungen lasse ich hier weg, da am Ende 
eh wieder alle Hersteller in Thread stehen werden. 

Hauptsache die Schnur ist beim Kutterangeln gut sichtbar 
(gelb oder orange) und nicht zu dick.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Zum Pilken ganz klar Geflecht... da es neuerdings aber immer öfter auf Butt geht (Naturköder) wäre da Monofile besser (28-33er). Oder man kann monofile Schnur als Puffer vor die geflochtene schalten.

15-17er Geflecht reicht auf jeden Fall aus... dickere Schnüre beeinflussen den Lauf des Pilkers negativ.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Moin,
geflochtene von 8-12Kg sollten reichen. 

Ein Kumpel von mir ist irgendwie absoluter Geflechthasser, aufn Kutter nimmt er immer eine 0,33mm Mono mit 8Kg, fängt nicht unbedingt weniger als ich mit Geflecht. (Bevor die bösen Zungen was sagen: Ja, wir fangen in der Regel auch was! :q)
Ich pilke nicht mehr mit Mono, höchstens kommt mal 50cm 0,40mm-0,50mm Mono vor das Geflecht wenn ich Pilker solo fische, Geflecht mag es gar nicht wenn sich der Drilling in ihr verfängt. Genauso wie die kleinen Dorschzähnchen.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Algon (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir ist irgendwie absoluter Geflechthasser, aufn Kutter nimmt er immer eine 0,33mm Mono mit 8Kg, fängt nicht unbedingt weniger als ich mit Geflecht.


genau so sieht es aus. Mir ist auch noch nicht aufgefallen das die Angler mit Geflecht mehr gefangen haben. Und bei diesen Tiefen wird das mit der Dehnung stark überschätzt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Ich würde auch zu der Geflochtenen raten, ne Powerpro z.B. , bei der Stärke würde ich mich bei 0,20 einpendeln, falls du mal einen Hänger hast, kannst du ihn dann auch lösen, ne 13er und darunter finde ich zu fein, da reißt dir ja sonst immer alles ab.
Du musst uns nur sagen, wo du jetzt fischen willst, lieber Wrackangeln, am Gelben Riff, oder hier in der Lübecker Bucht, beides befindet sich in der Ostsee, nur liegen hier Welten in der Gerätezusammenstellung.
Genauere Angaben wären daher etwas hilfreicher.
Im Winter würde ich auch Monofile nehmen, außerdem wenn du noch Freihandschleppen betreiben möchtest , weiß ja nicht, wo du jetzt fischen willst, wäre Monofile besser.
Heutzutage hat man auf dem Markt gute Monofile, bei dem man auch noch Bisse erkennen kann und zudem wenigere Aussteiger hat, das man jetzt nur geflochtene benutzen soll , finde ich übertrieben, man sollte andere Meinungen auch mal akzeptieren und nicht wieder den gleichen Kindergarten anfangen, das ist eifach lächerlich, ihr seid doch keine 5 .


LG Svenno


----------



## DorschChris (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

15er/17er Fireline


----------



## Zacharias Zander (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ne 20iger geflochtene nimm ich nur mit wenn ich einen anderen
> Kutter abschleppen will|kopfkrat




DANKE !!!!:vik:


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Hallöle

ich bin kein Experte aber mein Antwort wäre hab ich mal gelernt so fein wie möglich so stark wie nötig ich benutze 
bei tiefen bis 30m und einer Temeratur bis max 3grad minus ne 12-14 Fireline und alles was darunter geht ne 32er mono
allerdings fahre ich meist mit einem kleinem Privatboot wo ich den Fisch auch nur einen Meter aus dem Wasser heben muß
wenn du mit einem großen Kutter unterwegs bist wo du 2,5-3m zu überwinden hast würde ich bei der mono wenigstens auf einen 38er zurückgreifen!

MfG Marco


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Ich würd ja echt gern mal wissen was ihr Spezis alle früher gemacht habt, als es noch kein Geflecht gab. Wenn ihr eure Bisse mit Mono alle verhaut, dann könnt ihr euch mal an die eigene Nase fassen.

Und wer fürs Pilken auf der Ostsee ne 15 bis 20lbs Schnur empfiehlt, der sollte mal dran erinnert werden, dass hier keine norwegischen Großköhler rumschwimmen...


An den TE: Sicher ist Geflecht viel feiner als Mono, aber ob du nun drauf stehst oder nicht musst du schlussendlich selbst entscheiden. Kenne genug Angler, die Geflecht überhaupt nicht mögen. Würde dir als Geflecht ne Spiderwire Stealth empfehlen und als Mono ne Stroft. 10kg Tragkraft sind für die Ostsee schon mehr als ausreichend. Solche Fische musst du erstmal am Haken haben und dann hast du noch ne Bremse zum Drillen.


Gruß


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



aloa schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich würd ne 20 Berkley Fireline (Geflochtene) nehmen.
> Und zwar deswegen um auch die Bisse in sehr Tiefen stellen sehr gut zu erkennen,denn Monofile finde ich hat einfach zuviel dehnung bei den Tiefen in der du auf Dorsch vom Kutter angelst.Geflochtene ist einfach fein fühliger aber das muß jeder selbst entscheiden das ist nur meine Meinung.
> Gruß
> aloa


 
maximal 17 er aber eher 15 er fireline. je dünner umso besser kommst du auf weite wenn flacher gefahren wird .


----------



## Hechtjäger 08 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.Klar gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten, und jeder angelt anders.Deshalb wollte ich ja einmal verschiedene Meinungen hören.
Also wir fahren Mitte Mai von Rostock aus.Wo es genau hin geht wissen wir noch nicht?Ich werde bestimmt Mono und Geflochtene mal mitnehmen und probieren was mir besser liegt.


----------



## Algon (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Hechtjäger 08 schrieb:


> Ich werde bestimmt Mono und Geflochtene mal mitnehmen und probieren was mir besser liegt.


genau, so ist es am besten, bleib um die 10Kg und probiere es aus. So schlecht angelt es sich nicht mit einer Mono, sonst würde im Winter keiner auf Mono ausweichen, sondern zuhause bleiben. Es ist und bleibt keine Frage der Kompetenz, sondern ist einfach eine Frage der Vorlieben.

MfG Algon


----------



## Plumsangler69 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Hallöchen.

Bei zwei Meinungen sollte man vielleicht auch 2 Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Schnüren bereit stellen. Dann kann man doch selber entscheiden ob mono oder geflochtene. Ich habe seit vielen Jahren keine mono mehr gesehen, ausser die Leihruten zum unterm Boot angeln mit 50er.

Bei A&M gibt es gelochtene Topschnur ab 20 Euro auf 270m und ich habe mindestens immer 4 Ruten dabei, alle mit der geflochtenen und noch nie ein Problem gehabt.

Testen sollte man immer für sich selbst.


----------



## Urmeli (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Hallo,
Vor 20 Jahren wurde ja noch mit "Trossen" geangelt, errinnere mich an die Nordseeangelei mit 0,50mm monfiler und dicken schweren Stationärrollen und ner Rute die bei einem 10kg Dorsch nur leicht in Biegung kam. Gott sei Dank ist dies Gechichte.
Ich angele in der Ostsee normalerweise mit 0,12er bis max.0,17 er geflochtene mit nem 2m monofilem Vorfach.  Wenns friert bevorzuge ich allerdings monofile . momentan ne gute 0,27er.


----------



## stichi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Ich kann nur die Whiplash in 0,14mm empfehlen.
Da in der Abdrift es auf Wurfweite ankommt würde ich keine 
stärkere Schnur nehmen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Und wer fürs Pilken auf der Ostsee ne 15 bis 20lbs Schnur empfiehlt, der sollte mal dran erinnert werden, dass hier keine norwegischen Großköhler rumschwimmen...





> 10kg Tragkraft sind für die Ostsee schon mehr als ausreichend.



Hallo, jemand sagte mir ich soll dich daran erinnern, daß hier keine norwegischen Großköhler herumschwimmen, außerdem soll ich dich auch daran erinnern, daß 1lbs 0,45Kg sind (20lb sind demnach 9Kg, um dir jetzt auch noch das lästige Rechnen zu ersparen). :vik:

ON TOPIC: Ostseepilken 0.12er - 0.15er Geflecht bzw. 6-8kg Tragkraft.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

ne 0,15er oder 0,17er geflochtene Fireline kostet ja auch nicht die welt ...
habe aber ab und an auch mal ne 0,40-0,45 Mono im Einsatz


----------



## Algon (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Ich frage mich nur, warum alle im Winter auf Mono ausweichen, obwohl es anscheinend ja unmöglich ist damit in der Ostsee zu angeln und man sich einen Wolf ärgert, da würde ich doch lieber zu hause bleiben. Wie wir das früher wohl gemacht haben|kopfkrat. Wie gesagt, das man mit Geflecht mehr angelt als mit Mono ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


MfG Algon


----------



## degl (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Hechtjäger 08 schrieb:


> Also erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.Klar gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten, und jeder angelt anders.Deshalb wollte ich ja einmal verschiedene Meinungen hören.
> Also wir fahren Mitte Mai von Rostock aus.Wo es genau hin geht wissen wir noch nicht?Ich werde bestimmt Mono und Geflochtene mal mitnehmen und probieren was mir besser liegt.



Da du mitte Mai nicht mehr unbedingt mit Minusgraden rechnen mußt, empfehle ich ebenfalls ne 15er Geflechtschnur.
Nimm ne Gute und du wirst auf alle Fälle jeden Grundkontakt, Zupfer oder Anbiss spüren.
Allerdings ist drauf zu achten, das jegliche Dehnung(Mono) fehlt und somit auch der Drill nicht zu forciert betrieben werden sollte, da sonst mglw. die größeren Leo`s auschlitzen können.
Achte in jedem Fall auf deine Rutenringe, die Geflechtschnüre reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Schmutzreste, Rost und scharfe Kanten auch Grundkontakt mit Muscheln und Steinen mögen sie nicht

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



stichi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur die Whiplash in 0,14mm empfehlen.
> Da in der Abdrift es auf Wurfweite ankommt würde ich keine
> stärkere Schnur nehmen.



das ist nun das schlechteste beispiel was du nennen konntest.
guck dir mal den realen durchmesser ner 14er whiplash an und dann überleg noch mal.

antonio


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Algon schrieb:


> Wie wir das früher wohl gemacht haben|kopfkrat.



Früher war das egal, da gab's noch reichlich Dorsch.


----------



## Norbi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



stichi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur die Whiplash in 0,14mm empfehlen.
> Da in der Abdrift es auf Wurfweite ankommt würde ich keine
> stärkere Schnur nehmen.



Du meinst wohl Andrift|kopfkrat


----------



## Norbi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Moin@ All
Da es etwas ruhig geworden ist Hier,werde ich mal meine Montage,
so wie ich auf den Kutter fische posten.
Vorweg,beide Montagen haben Ihre Vor bzw.Nachteile.
Ich angel mit 16ner Geflecht,1,5m Mono 0,40iger Vorfach und die Mundschnüre 0,35.Sollte sich auf Grund der Temperaturen (minus)
ändern wechel ich auf Mono 0,35iger (alles).

Nun seid Ihr dran:m


----------



## micha_2 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

hab ne 0,19power pro drauf, und auch bei 10grad unter 0 ist kein wasser eingedrungen oder steif geworden, geschweige irgendwas gerissen. wir haben dorsche in guten größen rausgehoben. ausfahrt 21.12. und wind ca.ne 5-6 da is alles angefroren was feucht war nur die schnur is gut.


----------



## Ganescha (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Moin

was issn das problem mit der geflochtenen im winter?

Gruß
martin


----------



## spin89 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Die geflochtene saugt Wasser auf, auch wenn nur geringe Mengen reicht das um bei Minusgraden die geflochtene zum gerfrieren zu kriegen. Dadurch wird sie natürlich starrer, lässt sich schlechter werfen und hat einen deutlich höheren Abrieb!
hinzu kommt das sich die Ringe zusetzen.gruss spin89


----------



## Ganescha (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Danke!
Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Na ja, man ist ja nicht immer 100%.


----------



## aloa (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ne 20iger geflochtene nimm ich nur mit wenn ich einen anderen
> Kutter abschleppen will|kopfkrat


 
Die 20 Geflochtene hat ne Tragk.von 13,2 und wenn ich mal ein hänger hab reißt mir der ganze kram wenigstens nicht gleich ab.
Aber scheinst hier ja der Super Experte zu sein,schwätzer.
Andere empfehlen hier ne Schnur um die 10k.da bin ich jetzt aber weit von entfernt wa.Immer das Selbe hier.


----------



## Norbi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Schwätzer|kopfkrat ??
Ich kauf eben nicht so ein Schrott wie Du = 20iger = 10kg Tragkraft#d


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Zwar hat aloa nicht ganz die Tragkräfte getroffen , jedoch gebe ich ihm Recht, eher ein bisschen stärkere Schnur zu haben, 
ich bleibe auch ab und zu hängen und sehe es bei meinen Freunden oder anderen Kollegen , die ne 12oder 14er Geflochtene haben, wo mal schneller
etwas ist, da habe ich mit ner 20er kein Problem.


----------



## Norbi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Ich habe aber auch schon Leute gesehen die mit 20-25iger nen
Hänger gehabt haben,und die dann Ihre Rute bzw.Rolle dadurch
zerlegt haben.
Aber deswegen bin ich durch meine Einstellung noch lange kein
Super Experte geschweige ein Schwätzer.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Norbi schrieb:


> Aber deswegen bin ich durch meine Einstellung noch lange kein
> Super Experte geschweige ein Schwätzer.



Dies habe ich auch nicht behauptet|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## aloa (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Wieso das denn nicht, du schleppst doch mit ner 20 ganze Kutter ab. Bei 20 Gefl. gibts verschiedene angaben von der Tragkraft, kommt auch mit auf die Marke an die ein haben halt ein bißchen mehr und andere ein bißchen weniger Tragkraft.Naja wie auch immer da gibt man zu so ein dämlichen Kommentar wie mit dem Kutter sein Senf zurück und bekommt ne Verwarnung da kann man doch nur noch das :vbekommen.


----------



## Norbi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

@Svenno 02 Du warst ja auch nicht gemeint |wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch schon Leute gesehen die mit 20-25iger nen
> Hänger gehabt haben,und die dann Ihre Rute bzw.Rolle dadurch
> zerlegt haben.
> Aber deswegen bin ich durch meine Einstellung noch lange kein
> Super Experte geschweige ein Schwätzer.



Hab auch schon einige Ruten knacken gehört :m

OT: Lass dich nicht ärgern... |wavey:


----------



## Norbi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

da gehört schon etwas mehr zu um mich zu ärgern,Klaus#6


----------



## Freelander (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



aloa schrieb:


> Wieso das denn nicht, du schleppst doch mit ner 20 ganze Kutter ab. Bei 20 Gefl. gibts verschiedene angaben von der Tragkraft, kommt auch mit auf die Marke an die ein haben halt ein bißchen mehr und andere ein bißchen weniger Tragkraft.Naja wie auch immer da gibt man zu so ein dämlichen Kommentar wie mit dem Kutter sein Senf zurück und bekommt ne Verwarnung da kann man doch nur noch das :vbekommen.


 
Naja,man soll ja auch keine anderen beleidigen.Schwätzer ist schon ne Haus-Nr.@NorbiKeep cool


----------



## schl.wetterangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Dann möchte ich hier auch meine Meinung kund tun scheint hier eine sehr hitzige Debatte zu sein .Ich fische inzwischen fast ausschließlich mit geflochtener was hab ich gemacht als es noch keine gab ,ganz klar wie alle anderen auch mit mono geangelt aber eben nur  weil es noch keine gab! Ich versuch mal die Daten von Geflechten und Mono zu vergleichen wenn meine Angaben nicht 100% stimmen nicht böse sein ich verkaufe sie nicht ich angle ja nur damit ok.Die Dehnung von mono liegt so um die 10% je nach Hersteller das heißt das ich vom Kutter in zehn meter Tiefe mit einer Dehnung von gut nem meter angel was die Köderkontrolle fast unmöglich macht ich spüre den Dorsch erst wenn er schon hängt aber nicht das er schon wie meiner Erfahrung nach 2-3 mal angeklopft hatte.Mit einer Geflochtenen die meines Wissens nach 1-2% Dehnung hat kann ich jedes Steinchen und jeden noch so feinen Zupfer spüren und habe die möglichkeit darauf zu reagieren indem ich etwas schnur und damit dem dorsch etwas mehr zeit gebe aufzuessen.Die Mono hat den Vorteil das ich ausser der Rute noch einen Puffer zwischen mir und dem Fisch habe dies ist wichtig bei Fischen mit spröden Maul wie bspw.Barsch ,Dorsch die sonst schnell ausschlitzen da hat die Mono durchaus ihre Berechtigung.man kann die s aber gut ausgleichen wenn man bei gefl. eine weiche Rute nimmt und die Rollenbremse sehr weich einstellt.Noch eine Sache zu den brechenden Ruten das sind in meinen Augen die Deppen denen der Fisch des lebens ohnehin durch die Lappen geht ob nu mit mono o gefl. welcher Schwachkopf  kauft sich ne Rolle für 200 Euro und dreht dann die Bremse zu ich habe da schon Sachen gesehen|uhoh:#d. das sind dann auch genau die Leute die gefl schlecht reden und wieder auf monofile umsteigen denn verzeiht durch ihre Dehnung einige Fehler.Meine gefl. auf dem Kutter Fireline 0,15 (gelb)abdrift und Fireline Cristall 0,12für die Andrift ich habe damit auch nicht mehr Verluste als andere Angler in Verbinung mit einem No knot und einem Monovorfach von 1m reicht das digge für alle Fische in der Ostsee. ich habe in Norge etliche Pollack bis 12kg und Dorsche bis 10kg mit der 0,12 FC gefangen und nicht einen durch Schnurbruch verloren selbst Naturköder in 150m Tiefe fische ich mit ner 0,25 Fireline ist auch noch nie was passiert ganz ehrlich leute nehmt euch mal die Pilk Rute die ihr habt n no knot und ne gute intakte gefl. 0,12 bindet sie an einen vollen 5liter Eimer wasser, ich geh jede wette ein das die gefl nicht das erste ist was aufgibt.gruß Andreas


----------



## Norbi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

@schl.wetterangler
Danke für Deinen Erfahrungs-Bericht#6


----------



## Algon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> was die Köderkontrolle fast unmöglich macht ich spüre den Dorsch erst wenn er schon hängt aber nicht das er schon wie meiner Erfahrung nach 2-3 mal angeklopft hatte.


Das würde ja heißen, da ich bei der Fangmenge noch keinen Unterschied zwischen Mono u. Geflecht feststellen konnte, das ich mit Geflecht ja mehr fangen würde als die Anderen.|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## degl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

@all,

das mit der Dehnung und der Köderkontrolle, auf der Ostsee, bei bis zu 25m Wassertiefe ist echt nicht so dramatisch

Man stelle sich vor ein 90gr. Pilker würde auf ca. 15m gefischt und dann hätte der Angler 1,5m Dehnung..........nein, so dramatisch kann das gar nicht sein...........der Pilker würde ja Bungeejumping machen :q

Nee,
Tatsache ist, das ich mit Geflechtscnüre mehr Spass habe und wirklich jeden Kontakt am Grund, Fisch usw. spüre und ausserdem sind die Schnurdurchmesser bei gleicher Tragkraft, deutlich dünner..........ermöglicht es mir auch mit ner kleineren Rolle ,als früher zu Monozeiten, zu fischen............#6

Doch kann man ohneweiteres einen 100-oder 150gr Pilker an einer 035er Monoschnur erfolgreich einsetzen.......ein Beweis erhielt ich bei meiner letzten Pilktour.......mein Nachbar war genauso erfolgreich wie ich 

gruß degl


----------



## Jol (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Für mich gibt es auch nur eine Schnur, und die heißt: Power Pro

mfg,
Jol


----------



## schl.wetterangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

@Algon so meine ich das nicht kommt letztlich immer auf den Angler etwas Feingefühl den richtigen Köder und die richtige Taktik an, ich für meinen Teil hab mich auf geflochtene eingeschossen damit habe ich einen bessern Draht zum köder und kann wegen des geringern wasserdruck durch die dünne geflochtene viel leichter fischen Pilker wie auch GuFis die dann ein viel besseres realistischeres Laufverhalten haben und das bringt Fisch


----------



## Algon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

ja, aber warum soll man dann das teurere Geflecht nehmen, wenn man damit auch nicht mehr fängt? 

MfG Algon


----------



## degl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Algon schrieb:


> ja, aber warum soll man dann das teurere Geflecht nehmen, wenn man damit auch nicht mehr fängt?
> 
> MfG Algon



Weil es feinfühliger ist und somit mir mehr Spass macht #6

Ausserdem: warum kauft sich einer nen Mercedes, wenn er auch mit nem VW zur Arbeit kommt........:m

gruß degl


----------



## Algon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



degl schrieb:


> mir mehr Spass macht #6
> gruß degl


Ok.



degl schrieb:


> Ausserdem: warum kauft sich einer nen Mercedes, wenn er auch mit nem VW zur Arbeit kommt........:m
> 
> gruß degl


richtig, aber warum soll ich mir für die Fahrt zu Arbeit einen Mercedes kaufen, wenn es ein VW auch tut.:m

MfG Algon


----------



## schl.wetterangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



Algon schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> richtig, aber warum soll ich mir für die Fahrt zu Arbeit einen Mercedes kaufen, wenn es ein VW auch tut.:m
> ...


weil sich der Mercedes besser fährt es sich bequemer darin sitzt  sich besser anhört und doppelt soviel Ps hat und dir das Auto fahren wesentlich mehr spass macht als mit dem Vw .gruß Andreas


----------



## Algon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> weil sich der Mercedes besser fährt es sich bequemer darin sitzt sich besser anhört und doppelt soviel Ps hat und dir das Auto fahren wesentlich mehr spass macht als mit dem Vw .gruß Andreas


Nur wird der Weg zur Arbeit nicht kürzer und das Ergebniss bleibt das selbe.

MfG Algon


----------



## RobbiRob (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

eine erstaunliche Grundsatzdiskussion ! |krach:

als ich vor ca. 34 Jahren mit dem Angeln an sich anfing, waren Stippruten von 5 Meter schon ein highlite, und man hat bei Wettfischen schon mit etwas Neid auf die Jungs geblickt, die 8 Meter vorzuweisen hatten#6
heute fische ich eine 11 Meter Shimano und kann kaum glauben, dass ich mit der im Keller gelagerten 5 Meter Stippe überhaupt was gefangen habe:vik:

genauso ist es mit der Schnur : als ich mit 11 Jahren mit meinem Vater von Heiligenhafen aus Dorsche fischen war, hatten wir 50er Mono und Pilker von 150-200gr (ausgegossene VW-Türgriffe !)|uhoh:
heute fische ich Geflochtene 0,12er bis 0,16er, und ich meine weiter werfen zu können, besseren Köderkontakt zu haben (merke ich tatsächlich wie der Pilker am Grund umfällt ?) und mehr Schnur auf einer (kleineren) Rolle unterbringen zu können

klar : Nachteile sind Probleme bei Temperaturen unter Null und der Abrieb an Steinen und Muscheln (selten auch vertüdelnde Perücken)

ich behaupte mal dass ein äusserst erfahrener Hochseeangler mit 30er Mono genau so viel fängt wie mit einer 12er Geflochtenen#6

für den langjährigen Gelegenheitshochseefischer (Saarländer) wie mich (2-3 dreimal pro Jahr) nur Geflochtene


----------



## Algon (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*



RobbiRob schrieb:


> ich behaupte mal dass ein äusserst erfahrener Hochseeangler mit 30er Mono genau so viel fängt wie mit einer 12er Geflochtenen#6


Dafür muß man kein "äusserst erfahrener Hochseeangler" sein, es kommt auf die richtige Mono an.
z.B.
Berkley Trilene Sensithin Ultra +
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...a-030mm-144kg-300m_p7449_rfFroogle_lde_x2.htm
die hat eine sehr hohe Tragkraft(ist etwas hoch angegeben, aber trotzdem die stärkste die ich kenne) und sie hat fast keine Dehnung, im Vergleich zu anderen Mono´s.

MfG Algon


----------



## Dorschknorpel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Schnur für Ostsee*

Moin,

habe diesen "Religionströt" leider erst jetzt entdeckt und möchte doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich selber fische momentan Power Pro in 0,10 und 0,13 und whiplash pro in 0,10. Das alles mit noknot und ohne Monovorfach, dafür eine Rute mit etwas weicherer Spitze. Gründe, hat sich über die Jahre entwickelt und ich komme super klar damit.
Das ist auch das einzige worum es geht. Ihr müsst euch bei allem für und wieder wohlfühlen damit und Vertrauen in euer Gerät und Köder haben. Nur dann ist man auch erfolgreich, unabhängig von ausgegebenem Geld und den Markennamen, oder der angeblich einzig richtigen Technik. Ich habe schon oft genug superschnubidubitollprimaextraklasse Angler absolut abk...ken sehen. Also keine Religionsfragen sondern reine Wellnessfragen#h#h


----------

